# Can your socionics type be completely different from your MBTI type?



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

To_august said:


> This statistics is based on official MBTI test data, which gives no regard to functions. This is only a reflection of how crappy MBTI test really is.
> 
> I believe there was an article from the Socionics perspective about how people mistype themselves on official MBTI test as their duals or semi-duals, because they want to make a better impression about themselves (in working setting particularly, since it's the most common area of MBTI application), which also explains huge disproportions between types.


Interesting. Got any links?


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

To_august said:


> This statistics is based on official MBTI test data, which gives no regard to functions. This is only a reflection of how crappy MBTI test really is.
> 
> I believe there was an article from the Socionics perspective about how people mistype themselves on official MBTI test as their duals or semi-duals, because they want to make a better impression about themselves (in working setting particularly, since it's the most common area of MBTI application), which also explains huge disproportions between types.


 @Blue Soul too

It's introverted intuitives that have issues with typing as their duals. I would be inclined to think this is due to Ne being vision of essence and Ni being vision of internal processes over time. Basically, introverted intuitives receive their duals minds/souls and lack focus on the concrete line that defines the existence of two individuals.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> It's introverted intuitives that have issues with typing as their duals.


Interesting. Got any links?


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

> Therefore some types, like intuitive introverts, "mimic" their duals – extravert sensorics, because this helps their adaptation in the American society. Certainly, it does not mean, that their type of the person change: "mimicry" is rather superficial and manifests in extraverted social behaviour (including the answers to the tests). However true type is determined not by the answers to the tests, but by internal psychological structure, which can be detected not by the test, but by individual experts' work with the people.
> 
> 
> T P EGO
> ...


Is the American statistics of types and intertype relations under the test of I.Myers-Briggs reliable


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

:r::i: (INFJ). Huehuehue.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Blue Soul said:


> Interesting. Got any links?


Unfortunately no. I searched the statistics quite a time ago and now googled it again, but can't find the places I saw it.

Jeremy posted something similar above. I believe though I saw a different one or several ones discussing the same issue.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

The_Wanderer said:


> :r::i: (INFJ). Huehuehue.


Nope. I'm ESTJ now. /gives high sign. Hail Jeremy!


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

To_august said:


> Unfortunately no. I searched the statistics quite a time ago and now googled it again, but can't find the places I saw it.
> 
> Jeremy posted something similar above. I believe though I saw a different one or several ones discussing the same issue.


http://socionic.info/pdf/Speaking Different Languages.pdf ?


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

The_Wanderer said:


> Interesting. Got any links?


I see what you did there.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> http://socionic.info/pdf/Speaking Different Languages.pdf ?


No, it was something else.

The article among other things discussed possibility of Gamma and Delta being slightly more represented among general population, so...

Probably it incorporated some parts of Bukalov's article as well though, because I clearly remember similar info was there too.


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

Blue Soul said:


> I used MBTI to explain myself. Regardless what you call it the theories still try to describe the same thing. I'm not trying to merge anything.


It doesn´t matter if they try to describe the same thing they both fail with the functions as these can be described such and such. Socionics makes clear rules and MBTI isn´t going anywhere near deep into clarity. 



> Besides, you don't need to switch the p to j for extroverts when you move from MBTI to Socionics, only for introverts.


Oh and how do you know that? Oh yea thats right through the functions, while the surface circumvents internal problems. I checked the samples, descriptions and V.I. from Filatovas Book. I already was there (j/p switch for introverts) and it didn´t work. I thought I was ILI for a long time hanging around with a false understanding of Information Elements.

The last letter is reversed in these Systems and ironically Myers changed it for introverts and in that area you can take the letter code with you.



Blue Soul said:


> Yeah, no... *The functions are still defined largely the same.* You don't go from Se-Ti to Ni-Te, just no.


Again that is not the case! The sooner you understand that the better.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Zero11 said:


> It doesn´t matter if they try to describe the same thing they both fail with the functions as these can be described such and such. Socionics makes clear rules and MBTI isn´t going anywhere near deep into clarity.
> 
> 
> Oh and how do you know that? Oh yea thats right through the functions, while the surface circumvents internal problems. I checked the samples, descriptions and V.I. from Filatovas Book. I already was there (j/p switch for introverts) and it didn´t work. I thought I was ILI for a long time hanging around with a false understanding of Information Elements.
> ...


I can provide you with references stating there is no j/p switch if you want. Well, outside of people that are borderline J/P, and simple semantics can throw them one way or the other between systems. Most people who get confused are borderline. Those high on the scales tend to notice it's BS, unless they are reading jacked resources that alter socionics to make the j/p switch real.


----------



## ALongTime (Apr 19, 2014)

To_august said:


> Unfortunately no. I searched the statistics quite a time ago and now googled it again, but can't find the places I saw it.


I think I know the one you're talking about, I've definitely seen something like that. I'll post it if I can find it.


----------

